# Bettas for Adoption



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've decided that the two girls I have (Rosie and Zippity) are healthy enough that I am ready to look into finding homes for them. If your interested in them I can ship one or both. They are being adopted out for free but *you* *will have to pay shipping* (obviously if both fit in one box I'll only charge shipping for one).

I haven't got the shipping bags or other supplies so I'm not sure how much shipping will cost yet.. I'll be looking into that this weekend. I would like to try to ship them out in the next 2 weeks but obviously that will be determinant on how long it takes for me to receive the shipping bags and the shipping cost from the adopter.

+++If you mail me back the empty box (intact with stuffing), I will refund you the cost of those materials upon receiving the box++++

I'll get good pictures of them tonight and put them up.. most of you have seen them already however.


If your interested you can either reply here or PM me. I'll be posting the girls on my other betta forum as well so it will be a first come first serve type thing and who can offer the best home.:-D


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i could be interested.. what type of females are they?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're both veil tails.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

o0o0 now i am REALLY interested


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Darn, I really want them, but I'm not sure my parents would be cool with me taking them....apparently I have 'enough fish'. Pfft, don't they know there is no such thing as enough fish?! >_>

Best of luck finding them homes!! <3 If you still have them in a month or so though(which I doubt, they're both adorable xD)I might be able to take them. Or maybe one of the boys, if you have them


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

shipping rates, prices, and pix


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure they will find great homes!! Same with DF, if no one else can take them, (I'm sure they will go fast!!) I'm up for it! Good to have a back up plan?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Sounds good  They boys have fin damage so I'll be keeping them a little longer. I just bought the shipping bags. I'm hoping they'll be here by next week.

The GBBA fish show I'm going to is May 1.. so I don't think there is any way I'm going to be able to adopt the girls out by then.. its gonna be crowded here for a while.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I want Zippity! Isn't that the tiny one? Itty bitty an all?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I could take one of the girlies, but I'm full as of now. Good luck in finding them forever homes!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish I could take them >.<
I would love some quality females.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Vaygirl... Yes Zippity is one of the ones up for adoption. She's still very small but her color is coming in amazing. She's very blue/green. Her stripes are definitely better than what they were but she still stripes very quickly. She seems very healthy and active though. Would you like me to hold her for you?

I'm not sure how much shipping will be right now. I have to see how much the boxes and styrofoam lining will cost. I do know that the shipping bags will be 0.40c a fish. If I get the box from walmart I think it will be cheaper than getting it from the post office.. I'm going to run by there on friday and see how much they are and see how much the styrofoam is.

I'm feeling under the weather and I have a bunch of stuff going on this week so I won't be able to get new pictures until either tomorrow night or friday. If you want to see pictures there are some in my picture threads I did a couple weeks ago.

These fish will go not only on a first come first serve basis but also who I think can do the best job of giving them a long healthy life.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope you can find good homes for them.  I really want the first male, but I've been having problems with keeping fish and have had some mysterious deaths so I don't want to take another one on until I figure out what's wrong. And I'm sure you wouldn't want to give him to me knowing that.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. yeah probably. But luckily I'm not adopting out the boys for a while longer. So you have time ;-) (and also competition for this yellow guy.. he's the one every one likes the most). They both have tail damage that I would like to see on the mend first. 

The girls don't have any fin damage and no parasites that I can tell and seem to be healthy enough to find homes. Its amazing considering the shape of the cups they were in but all they needed was a little heat, food, and clean water and they're perfect.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope the rescues go to good homes! Good luck


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have 2 female bettas for adoption. So far Vaygirl has interest in Zippity and I'm awaiting a reply from her. I've had some interest in both of them from others on a different forum but nothing concrete.

From what I can see online the USPS flat rate box might be able to fit 1 or 2 fish (I'll have to look at one in person). The price for that is $10.50 meaning for one fish the shipping would be $10.90.. so far. I have to figure out how much it will cost for the styrofoam so its going to probably be around $15 or so (thats not definite though so don't take my word for it).

Like I said if the adopter wants to opt for express shipping I will be happy to oblige.. just be warned that it will cost more. My estimates are for priority shipping.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm still interested. Price Express for me? I'm more then willing to spring for overnight. I have a 6 gallon eclipse in storage and LOTS of silk plants until I can get some live ones. I have a small clay pot and I WILL cover the hole for her. I'm still going back and forth about where I'd put her. Whiskey is bigger and might benefit from the 6 and I could put her in the hex 5 on my desk. Either way, I have a place. 

But take your time if you're sick. We'll all be here!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh wow! That sounds great! Right now she's getting the high life. She's in my planted 4 gallon with 2 mystery snails because one of my males has fin rot. Her color just exploded after putting her in there.. she really likes it. (Sometimes its hard to find her though LOL).

She would make a great companion for a desk... she's very inquisitive and so cute! I love looking at her because she really does look like this --> >:shock:< LOL

I'll ask about how much it would be to ship overnight or express. I just have to get through tomorrow then I have Friday off and can get fish stuff done . I'll PM you with the rates when I find out. I'll put Zippity down as "pending" until I can let you know the rates


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Dang! I was interested in Zippity! x) I'm glad she's going to a good home ^_^ Good luck finding places for the other 3! I'm sure there are more than willing people on this forum to take them in! You did an amazing deed taking those fish! Their cups were disgusting!


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

_(Psst, sorry for any inconvenience but this thread was cleaned to remove posts related to... an incident.  Certain posts were removed and references to the incident were removed from other posts, but everything else was left untouched. Please pretend my post isn't here and continue the discussion the OP started without reference to the incident or this post. [This post will itself be removed once participants in the thread have had a chance to see it.] Thanks! )_


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Actually, now I can't take Zippity. My DH pitched a fit when I told him. *blush* I'm sorry Jackie, I should have talked to him first. I swore to him up and down that I wouldn't cram another tank in the house. So he called me on it. So Starbright, you're up!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww thats too bad. I understand though. Maybe once the boys are available you'll be able to convince him LOL. Don't worry I'm sure I'll find a great home for Zippity and if not she'll be happy with me.

Starbright.. are you still interested?

ETA: I'm doing water changes today so I'll be posting some current pictures of all the rescues in a picture thread later this evening. So far only the girls are up for adoption but hopefully now that I have extra heaters and can do some switching the boys will start to heal faster and will be able to go out in a few weeks.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

One can dream right? He's right though. I JUST got Huey (formerly Nugget) and I promised he would be the last if I could get him. I must abide by my word.  Thanks for understanding.

I know they'll get good homes. We have great people here.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pics!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. I'm lucky my roommate doesn't care as long as I keep most of the tanks in my room LOL.. she just has written me off as crazy LOL

Bloo.. I'm working on it . Its very hard to get good pictures of the girls because they swim so fast! Right now I'm waiting for the water temps to be approx. normal then I'll put them back in their tanks and get pics.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sorry :[ my mom's also being really paranoid about getting new fish. I'm sure you'll find awesome homes for them! I thought Zippity was the cutest tho >_<


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Its alright. I appreciate the interest. I'll try to get some good pictures of her so you can at least appreciate her from afar 

Update: Doggyhog adopted Rosie!!!!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> Update: Doggyhog adopted Rosie!!!!


Yay!! Congrats DoggyHog! Rosie is a pretty girl, I was admiring her in the photo thread you posted. Glad she's headed to a great new home!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayyy!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too!!!!!

1f2f, PM me for details when you find out all the shipping info. You wanna do paypal?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Zippity will be going to Veronicamarae 

Thanks guys for all the support! I hope its this easy to find homes for the boys :-D


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

PICS i am making a sorority so i want PICS! Lol!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Maryrox.. I just replied to your PM  pics are in a thread in the pics section.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

YAY!!! Found a home for Zippity on my other forum!

The boys will be up for adoption in a few weeks so start getting your tanks ready!!! LOL


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yippeee!!!

(I'll spam ya'll with pics once I get my girl )


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I don't mind. I love looking at that girl! I'm gonna miss her.


----------



## 9 Bettas (Nov 22, 2009)

If anyone needs to rehome fish in Australia please pm me. All Bettas and often other tropicals welcome here!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm guessing their both gone?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This thread is over 6 months old... Both fish were adopted long ago


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, unless it is very important, please don't resurrect old threads. 

Thanks!


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

im interested in eather, or both!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This thread was posted almost a year ago. Both girls are long since adopted and one has already passed on.


----------

